# K8 Triton onboardSound-Probleme



## Foehre (31. März 2005)

*Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 onboardSound-Probleme*

Hallo,

hab seid neuem das Oben genannte Triton mit folgenden 2 Soundfehlern.

Bei Anwendungen die aufnehmen können, wird nicht mein Mikrofon aufgenommen.
Sondern alles, was meine Boxen ausgeben. zB. Wenn ich den Audiorecorder von Windows laufen lasse, hört man nicht, was ich in mein mikrophon sage, aber dafür nimmt es meine MP3s auf, wenn ich die im Hintergrund laufen lasse.

Muss wahrscheinlich nur eine Einstellung abändern, hab sie abba bisher nicht gefunden!


2.: Über SPDIF-out bekomme ich bisher nur Stereo! Wie kann ich da 6 Kanäle rausbekommen

Vielen Dank für alle auch nur so kleinen Hinweise
Lukas Kiefer


----------



## Foehre (1. April 2005)

Ich hab schon rausgefunden, dass das mit dem SPDif ein Treiberproblem ist. Ich habe den ALC850 codec von Realtek und bräuchte den etwas älteren Treiber v3.63!
Klingt ziemlich kompliziert, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip

Das Problem mit dem Mik konnte ich leider auch noch nicht beheben
Gruß Lukas


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. April 2005)

Der windoof mixer hat unter Optionen -> Eigenschaften 2 Teile
Aufnahme & Wiedergabe.

Je nachdem was du da auswaehlst, wird ein Mixer fuer AUFNAHME oder AUSGABE angezeigt.
Also setzt du sinnvollerweise erstmal bei beiden alle Haken, damit saemtliche Ein und Ausgänge angezeigt werden im Mixer.
Bei Aufnahme steht dein Mixer wohl grade auf "was sie hoeren". Da musst du eben den Line in oder was auch immer du recorden willst einstellen.
Ausgabe ebenso.Die Kanäle die gemuted sind hörst du nicht (was aber nicht ausschliesst, dass due sie aufnehmen kannst  )
Dort  musst du dann eben dein Mikro mute entfernen, wenn dus hören willst.

Gruß
Frank


----------

